# How do I uninstall Kontakt 5 Player? (This is a crack)



## hugomorenomusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys, ages ago in my student days I got a cracked version of Kontakt 5 player and now I don't really want a crack version I want the real deal, the problem is i've tried everything I could to delete files of kontakt that exist anywhere on my Imac. Even if I delete the files and open up a project the files always seem to spawn somehow. I have even tried to download a the free kontakt player but apparently its ''up to date'' so the only thing I can think of is putting my computer to factory settings, I'm not to worried about this as the computer im on now is fairly new, just annoying if it comes down to that. 

Please don't judge me, my student days were about the cracks but since I am getting real work I want to move past that. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure it's the best idea to openly say you're pirating software on a forum where the developers you're pirating from dwell... Just my 2 cents.

As for your problem, I'm not sure how it works with mac but I always use the built in uninstallation process in Windows, and remove all registry keys and what might have left behind after the uninstallation.

W


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 29, 2013)

Walid F. @ 2013-04-29 said:


> Not sure it's the best idea to openly say you're pirating software on a forum where the developers you're pirating from dwell... Just my 2 cents.


+1

Funny post... "ages ago" and "Kontakt 5" simply doesn't make sense. Also, the player is free...


----------



## doctornine (Apr 29, 2013)

Removing a crack ????

>8o 

I'd honestly be surprised if anyone gives you an answer on that.

Just reformat the machine and then it's gone and we can all be friends again.

:wink:


----------



## Tatu (Apr 29, 2013)

Provide information about the libraries you've pirated so it can be fixed.


----------



## Simplesly (Apr 29, 2013)

especially love the part about getting real work - real work that he probably got as a result of using pirated libraries. 

no one would bother cracking the free K5 player so he was obviously using the full (cracked) version of K5.. 

seriously dude, nobody on a respectable music forum cares that you're trying to come clean. whatever it is you're trying to do, google it, and come back when you've paid back every cent to every developer that you've ripped off.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 29, 2013)

I think the OP deserves some credit for wanting to no longer use cracks. I could tell you the names of some guys in LA who make a good amount of money doing this fora living who have not yet reached that conclusion :( 

One offered to give me a crack just last week.


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 29, 2013)

Tatu @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> Provide information about the libraries you've pirated so it can be fixed.



lol


----------



## doctornine (Apr 29, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> One offered to give me a crack just last week.



was that some crack, or just a crack ?

:D


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 29, 2013)

Just wondering.... Maybe it's in everyone's best interest - _including_ the OP's - that this thread gets removed?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 29, 2013)

doctornine @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Apr 29 said:
> 
> 
> > One offered to give me a crack just last week.
> ...



LOL! You are addressing the only 64 year old musician I have ever met who has nit even tried pot. My _parents_ have tried pot, but not me.

As for the topic, I guess people here do not believe in the power of redemption.


----------



## Iostream (Apr 29, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> I think the OP deserves some credit for wanting to no longer use cracks. I could tell you the names of some guys in LA who make a good amount of money doing this fora living who have not yet reached that conclusion :(
> 
> One offered to give me a crack just last week.



This

Sorry I don't have an answer for uninstalling, but agreed, rather than giving you a hard time, I am glad to see you going legit with it. Yes pirating is bad, particularly in this industry, but it won't get any better if we berate people who are trying to go legit.


----------



## hugomorenomusic (Apr 29, 2013)

Simplesly @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> especially love the part about getting real work - real work that he probably got as a result of using pirated libraries.
> 
> no one would bother cracking the free K5 player so he was obviously using the full (cracked) version of K5..
> 
> seriously dude, nobody on a respectable music forum cares that you're trying to come clean. whatever it is you're trying to do, google it, and come back when you've paid back every cent to every developer that you've ripped off.



Hi Neil right? Nice to meet you. 

First off Neil, I have successfully uninstalled Native instruments with kontakt 5 and got a free player for now. I've said this before I used illegal plug ins in my STUDENT days Neil, I didn't have very much money back then and I was using cracks plug ins to get a good grade out of it. 

To this day I have fully *PAID* thats right Neil I have paid *ALL* of them and I plan to buy more. 

Secondly I know VI control is a respectable forum and I find its a wonderful place to discuss, all I asked for was a bit of advice and do the right thing. 

Thirdly with my ''real'' work you call it is it work that I have done for Coca Cola, Jaguar and WWF. These are top notch guys that need quality music but I obviously can't make music from cracks as that can cause a lawsuit. 

Now Neil I paid all my samples ages ago, Im back again like you said to me ''come back when you've paid back every cent to every developer that you've ripped off''

Is there anything you would like to say to me now? Please do hurry I have a busy schedule ahead of me or alternatively I can PM you my email so that we may discuss our pointless debate like men. 

Thanks


----------



## mark812 (Apr 29, 2013)

hugomorenomusic @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> Simplesly @ Mon Apr 29 said:
> 
> 
> > especially love the part about getting real work - real work that he probably got as a result of using pirated libraries.
> ...



You forgot to write "Neil".


----------



## mk282 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kontakt 5 was released in Sep 2011. Not exactly "ages ago", but it's nearing 2 years now.


----------



## Simplesly (Apr 30, 2013)

hugomorenomusic @ Mon Apr 29 said:


> Simplesly @ Mon Apr 29 said:
> 
> 
> > especially love the part about getting real work - real work that he probably got as a result of using pirated libraries.
> ...



See Hugo, if it were me, I would have said from the start "I used some cracked software when I was a poor student, but I never used it on any paid projects" - and maybe clarified the fact that I own all of my libraries legitimately. Otherwise, you risk sounding like just another millennial kid just thinking about himself, who has no concept of how much piracy hurts developers, not to mention other composers who are trying buy their tools fairly.


----------



## Simplesly (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh and no offense and much respect for those hardworking kids in school who bust their butts so they can buy their tools rather than steal them. 

I'm done ranting - good luck Hugo with your now legitmate software..


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree that this isn't exactly the right venue for the question, but the guy _is_ asking for help in trying to go legit. I know there are understandably hard feelings toward people who use cracked software when the rest of us often have had to make sacrifices to pay for that same stuff, but ultimately a zero tolerance attitude sends a message of "don't ask, don't tell." It seems to me that it might be more constructive to let the sunlight in and invite people to become legit paying customers even if they admit to using cracked stuff in the past.


----------

